# SEX MY 6 WEEK OLD GREEK FOR ME DANNY!!!



## LadyGreek (Aug 4, 2010)

To Danny and ALL!!!

Please sex my little one for me! Im a pro at sexing hatchling Bearded Dragons, but I cant seem to get 100% when sexing hatchling Torts.

HELP!!!!!! Thanks guys and gals!!!


----------



## hpfirework (Aug 4, 2010)

*RE: SEX MY 5 WEEK OLD GREEK FOR ME DANNY!!!*

Looks like a male to me. How old is it?


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 4, 2010)

hpfirework said:


> Looks like a male to me. How old is it?



6 Weeks today! Born June 23rd


----------



## Candy (Aug 4, 2010)

*RE: SEX MY 5 WEEK OLD GREEK FOR ME DANNY!!!*

Tortoises are different than Bearded Dragons. It's going to take a little longer then this to be able to sex it.


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks like a female to me 

Danny


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 4, 2010)

*RE: SEX MY 5 WEEK OLD GREEK FOR ME DANNY!!!*



Candy said:


> Tortoises are different than Bearded Dragons. It's going to take a little longer then this to be able to sex it.



Tell me about it......I want to bang my head on the wall about it. LOL!


----------



## Candy (Aug 4, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> Looks like a female to me
> 
> Danny



Hey wait a minute Danny, I thought that you guys couldn't tell the sex of a tortoise until it was 2 to 3 or even 4 years old, are you staying that you can tell at 5 weeks?


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes 

The more I do it the better I get at sexing them fairly small. I sexed Meg's Novalee at 5 weeks old and didn't do to bad. 

Danny


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 4, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> Looks like a female to me
> 
> Danny



~Hehe.....I KNEW IT!!! In Meg's Thread on Novalee's bday I said I bet it was a girl!!! I might have a talent in this after all!! Haha!!!

Well since you are the expert Danny......I would like to introduce you to my sweet girl RHEA!!!!

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Kristina (Aug 4, 2010)

If I don't get a baby soon, I'll die.

I am so not kidding. 

That is a BEAUTIFUL baby


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 4, 2010)

kyryah said:


> If I don't get a baby soon, I'll die.
> 
> I am so not kidding.
> 
> That is a BEAUTIFUL baby



Thank you ever so much!!!
OH NO.....dnt die we need you here! You will get a baby soon and when you do we want pics pics pics!!!!


----------



## Kristina (Aug 4, 2010)

LOL, of course I will be a pic monster when I get a baby  I did things the long way, I am trying to hatch my own babies but it is taking so loooooong lol!


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 4, 2010)

kyryah said:


> LOL, of course I will be a pic monster when I get a baby  I did things the long way, I am trying to hatch my own babies but it is taking so loooooong lol!



LUCKY!!!! I wish I could have some little eggies of my own. I would love to see new babies hatch!!! :shy:


----------



## Candy (Aug 4, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> Yes
> 
> The more I do it the better I get at sexing them fairly small. I sexed Meg's Novalee at 5 weeks old and didn't do to bad.
> 
> Danny



So does that mean that you could sex Ruby and Eddie for me. Ruby's about 16 months old and Eddie is about 11 months now?


----------



## stells (Aug 5, 2010)

Nobody can sex a hatchling 100%... not even Danny... 

Looks more Male to me... Danny i think you need that eye test lol


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 5, 2010)

stells said:


> Nobody can sex a hatchling 100%... not even Danny...
> 
> Looks more Male to me... Danny i think you need that eye test lol


 
AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! What to do What to do? If I do have a little boy I have to call him Talos instead of Rhea. Maybe I need to just go back calling my baby Greekie for now.


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 5, 2010)

I can give it a go Candy 

Well of course it's not 100% accurate, more like 75%  Don't mind us Kendra  we do this all the time  See what happens when you teach someone what you know  I also happen to be engaged to Kelly 

Danny


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 5, 2010)

WHEW!!!! I was nervous that I was going to start a war here Danny. Haha!!! Now that I know Kelly is your Fiance (CONGRATS YOU TWO!!!) I just love the response, because I mock my Husband all the time and he always gives me the  too! 

So Danny, what should I do? Go with girl or boy? Should I wait a little longer? I just feel bad about calling my baby Greekie all the time. Soon I'm just going to make that his/her name.


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 5, 2010)

Pick a name you like and go with it  I promise your tortoise won't have a complex if the name isn't gender accurate. 

Danny


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 5, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> Pick a name you like and go with it  I promise your tortoise won't have a complex if the name isn't gender accurate.
> 
> Danny



Ok!


----------



## Candy (Aug 5, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> I can give it a go Candy
> 
> Well of course it's not 100% accurate, more like 75%  Don't mind us Kendra  we do this all the time  See what happens when you teach someone what you know  I also happen to be engaged to Kelly
> 
> Danny



Thanks Danny I will post pics soon.


----------



## stells (Aug 6, 2010)

Just go with Danny... he will be right... and it seems i was only mocking....


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 6, 2010)

stells said:


> Just go with Danny... he will be right... and it seems i was only mocking....



Thanks Kelly!!! 
I meant mocking more like a (challenge) to him. I hope it wasn't misunderstood. I mock (challenge) my hubby all the time to see who's right or wrong just for fun.


----------

